# Back from dental cleaning - and FUMING!



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I went to pick Cinderella up and she was thrashing in her cat carrier. She didn't know who I was or where she was. It was all I could do not to burst into tears right there in the waiting room. They worked on her last, so I don't think they let her anesthesia wear off enough. They didn't even finish until 2 p.m. and I got there at 4 p.m. I told them earlier I had no problem sitting around and waiting until she was ready to go home. So apparently, they woke her up to put her in the carrier and she wasn't ready. Then, they said keep her in the carrier for the next 2 hours until she calms down. Well, she was trying to bite on the metal bars on the carrier - they pulled FOUR TEETH in front - she was throwing herself against the sides of the carrier and going around and around. I got her home and there was no way I was keeping her in there. She was going to hurt her mouth and she doesn't like being in there. I closed off my bedroom and let her out and she's under the bed, still doesn't really know me or where she is, but she's in her corner and hopefully, she'll calm down and come out when she's ready. I'm so upset right now. Plus, it was the vet I don't care for who worked on her, who's very aggressive, so I'll never know if the teeth even HAD to come out.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Marie, go softly talk to poor Ciinderella, and put some of her favorite smelly treat on the floor near her. The familiar sound of your voice and the scent of a familiar treat will help calm the poor baby. She might also be thirsty after her ordeal, so a dish of water would help, too.
Poor Cinderella, and poor you








Scritches and treats all around
rcat


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I try to talk to her and she moves farther away from me under the bed.  

I think she's too out of it for food yet. I don't think she's quite aware of who I am or where she is, either.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My vet's office just called to see if she was still thrashing around - the "doctor was concerned." :fust

I knew this wasn't "normal"! When I was leaving, one of the women at the front desk asked me if the doctor has seen her (acting like that in her carrier). :evil:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh, the poor thing. SHe must be so scared. 

I think if you just lay on the floor with her, not to close, and just be quiet it might help calm her. At least, I hope.

HUGS and KISSES.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She can't really walk straight, and I tried giving her a little piece of her favorite thing in the WORLD, Gold Tuna Flakes, but she couldn't coordinate her eyes and the flake and eating it. She finally got a flake into her mouth, but it was just so sad watching her try.


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

I had one bad experience that taught me a lesson. 

Mimi had 3 extractions once. I brought her home, let her out of the carrior, she'd take 2 or 3 steps and fall over, get up and do it over and over again. It was really pitifull to watch. After THAT experience I now leave all my cats overnight at the vets after anesthesia & pick them up the next morning.

Sorry to hear of poor Cinderella's bad reaction. I would definately call the vet tomorrow & give them "what for" for releasing her like that and scaring the bejesus out of you to boot!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Poor Cinderella! I can't believe they released her in that condition! 
I would call the vet and ask exactly how long ago she "woke up" and how long before you should expect her to be able to walk and focus her eyes. And while you're at it, give him a piece of your mind. 
I'm sure she'll be fine but I think it's just awful that they would send you home with her like that. Even if she's feeling no pain, that's a **** of a thing to put a worried owner through. :evil:

Edit to add: PS I would not feed her anything right now Marie. Not until she's more awake and then just a little bit.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She was supposed to have had almost 4 hours of recovery time, part of that still hooked up to monitors and all of it on a warming blanket. They didn't finish her dental work until a little after 2 p.m., it was supposed to have been done before noon, but they were very behind. I would have gladly waited another 1-1/2 hours (until they closed) for her to come out of it slowly, on her own, being monitored. In fact, when the tech called me, I said I was coming in at 4 (the time they thought she would be ready) because I was going home and bringing Cleo in to get her ails clipped, but I would gladly wait around until Cinderella was ready. I like their waiting room, all these people with cool pets, and we always strike up conversations with each other. 

The vet said she would calm down in a few minutes. I would have never, ever left there knowing she would keep it up and get even more violent on the way home. I finally had to turn the carrier practically up on its end to keep her from biting on the bars of the door.  

They're calling me tomorrow to see how Cinderella is doing, and I think I'll be calm enough then to vent without crying.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

{{{Healing Thoughts}}}


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you all for your kind words. I feel like a bad cat mommy -- I'm sure no one else would have left with her in that condition. But at that point, if they had put her back in the cage - she was already awake - would she have settled back down?


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Agree with nanook. Don't even let her near food until a few hours after she's completely out of the anesthetic. My cat vets and my horse vet say not to let them eat. Their gastrointestinal reflexes are still 'numb', they have difficulty swallowing, and they can seriously choke.

Man, I'd be upset, too. I know what you must be going through now. The absolute best thing you can do for now is to leave her alone and quiet intil she's fully awake and aware. One of my biggest problems is that I "bother" sick animals too much. I know you have to check on her, but what she needs most right now is rest. I really feel for you.


----------



## waiandchris (Jan 17, 2007)

OH Marie so sorry to hear this and 4 teeth as well!  Rest and soothing words from you from time to time will slowly get her back on track. They did not give you any indication what to expect at pick up? They should not have allowed you to take her in that condition, shame on them. 

I know you'll keep us posted. Best Wishes


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

It depends on many things - how much pain she was feeing, how scared she was, how conscious she was, how her senses were affected by the anesthetic, her level of awareness or intelligence, and probably some others that I'm forgetting. 
Just stay by her. See if she'll let you drape the end of her tail over your hand. Soft music sometimes helps. Remember that if she's still affected by the drugs her reactions will be mostly instinctive right now, so try to be like a friendly cat to her, just quiet and slow, non-threatening movements.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I am so sorry! You put sooooo much thought, effort and research into this whole thing and for them to treat her this way is sooooo maddening and upsetting. I'd totally be half way between crying =jhmy eyes out and wanting to kill somebody. You definately need to call them tomorrow...you may also want to point out that they seem to be the most expensive in town, but you elected to have their practice proceed with the procedure because you would rather have her in good hands then save a few bucks...and sure enough the complete opposite happened. Make sure and tell them that!!

Hope she feels better soon! It's very scary to see them like that, but she'll be herself by tomorrow morning. Just give her some space and let her hide out under the bed. Poor thing.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. I'm leaving her alone. I do keep peeking, but she's just lying down under the bed. Hopefully, she'll fall asleep and get some rest. 

They gave me Buprenex for pain - nine 0.2ml (one syringe-full), three times a day, for pain. And Amoxiicillin to put on her gums (twice a day for 14 days), I guess to prevent infection. But that's supposed to be refrigerated. I wouldn't want something right out of the fridge put on my gums. 8O They said to start the pain medication tomorrow, since she's already doped up. Ya think?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Actually cool things feel good on the gums, that's why babies like to suck on frozen teethers, etc. so don't feel so bad about having to put it on her. She probably won't like you touching her gums much in the first place but that's a different story! 

Just let her sleep it off....and have a glass of wine for yourself!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

You could take just the amount you're going to use out and let it warm up to room temperature beforehand.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, the instructions inside the box say refrigeration recommended, but not required, but I don't want to keep taking it out and getting it warmer, then putting it back in the fridge, so I guess I'll just give it to her cold. Plus it's a powder, which I need to reconstitute, also which I'm sure everyone knew except me.  I suck at this. I don't know how those of you who medicate and take care of sick kitties and even bring back from the brink of death do it. :worship


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

If you had to do it, Marie, you'd be able to do it too. Just like you are caring for Cinderella now. You just do whatever you have to do! You will both be just fine! Don't be so hard on yourself. Just relax, let the two of you have a quiet night and start everything over in the morning!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

They didn't even mix up your antibiotic for you, or explain how to properly administer it? Amoxicillin isn't a topical antibiotic, its "oral" meaning to be ingested orally. She needs to swallow the stuff. 

My practice would never have released a cat in that condition, or given such paltry discharge instructions at that. I would certainly give them a piece of my mind and find another vet!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I was wondering about that too but because you said it had to go on her gums I thought maybe they gave you some type of paste or gel or something. ***???

What exactly does the bottle/box say on the outside of it, Marie? (what is the medicine name, etc.)


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

The Amoxicillin I remember was a powder in a bottle, and you added water to the fill line on the bottle and shook well. It only needed to be refrigerated after water was added.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It's amoxi-drop (amoxicillan). It in a plastic bottle, but it's powder. I have to reconstitute it by adding 12ml of water, which is 12 eyedroppers full of water. Then I give it to her with the eyedropper. It just says give by mouth.

The other syringes (already prefilled) are for pain. Those must be the ones I should put on her gums, those are room temperature. The instructions just say inside the cheek pouch or under the tongue.

See, I'm really, really bad at this. Poor Cinderella.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

That's awful Marie, I can't believe they sent her home like that. They should be keeping her for several hours after the surgery is complete. I know that Maggie's dental work was completed at 10-11am and when I picked her up at like 5:30 she was still a bit groggy when I brought her home. 

I agree with not feeding her, she's not ready for it and it may cause her to choke or vomit. And I would just let her be...check once in a while, but don't try to comfort her...cats usually don't take very well to that. They want to be alone and not show their weakness. She'll probably be close to herself in the morning. 

Kisses for her and this







is for you


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

(((hugs))) to you and Cinderella  What an awful experience. I hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's up and walking around, a bit wobbly, and marking and re-marking me. I caught her trying to eat the bit of leftover in Cleo's food dish, but she didn't really know how to eat. She put her face in the bowl and I don't think she remembered to open her mouth. Just as well. But she hasn't eaten for over 24 hours.  

I put Cleo's food up (I'll have to give it to her a little later, with the door shut).

Now Cinderella is just slowly going from room to room and laying down. We'll both be alright. Thanks for the support and advice.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

I feel so bad for both of you to be treated like this.
I can't believe that the vet didn't meet with you before releasing her to you.

When I get really angry, I tend to get choked up and have a hard time talking. I have also been known to cry because I am so mad - which only makes me madder.

With your baby in the condition she is in, it would be difficult to remember everything they were telling you - I would be distracted by her condition and I'm a nurse.

I'm in the find another vet group.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The tech gave me the medications and explained how to administer them (I got them mixed up). He also gave me a toothbrush and toothpaste and directions on how to brush her teeth. The vet met with me just to say hi and to tell me what a good girl Cinderella was. Yeah. She was under anesthesia. Big whoop. 

I like this office, and I have to say that the woman behind the counter was just as aghast at Cinderella's condition when I left as I was. I was trying my best not to cry and I said, several times, "Look at her! That's NOT Cinderella! That's not right!" She asked me if the vet had seen her like that and I said yes. 

I really, really like the other vet and had I known who was doing the procedure, I would have rescheduled. It never occurred to me to ask for a certain vet for the procedure. Stupid, stupid me.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Poor Cindy! At least she's starting to come around. The marking and re-marking is a good thing. She's remembering that you are _hers_  
It could be the anasthetic affected her sense of smell, too, and that would contribute to her disorientation and not knowing where she was or who you were.
Poor Cinderella! 
Go get that margarita from Doodle, Marie.  Your furry baby'll be fine.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awww, Marie, I'm sorry they sent her home that way, that's terrible. I agree with everyone else here about you telling them exactly what you think. Vets are supposed to have your pets best interest at heart in the first place, and for what you paid, you and Cinderella deserve first rate service and treatment as well. I can't believe they'd release her like that. 8O My vet likes to keep them overnight after anesthesia, and will only release them same day if the owner insists, but even then, it's only after the vet has monitored and cleared them for release - that's certainly not too much to expect of a vet - they made a pretty penny, and how much trouble would it have been to keep (a sedated) cat just a little longer?

***Hugs*** for you and your poor baby.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Poor baby and poor Marie. I'm appalled at the treatment Cinderella got, and all of the upset you've been through. Don't let this go, Marie. Give him what for!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Poor baby  , I hope she'll be alright  . That wasn't right what they did and they should be told. :x


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you, everyone.

Geesh! I even read the instructions wrong. I'm supposed to give her more pain medication tonight - she's barely lucid! And then start the antibiotics tomorrow morning. She had a tube down her throat and she's hoarse from that, and SCREAMING all the way home. Maybe pain medication and sleep is what she needs, because all she wants right now is food, and she's being very vocal about it. I've given her some, I was told I could give her half of what I usually would, but I don't want to push it. I don't want it coming back up with her so out of it. I'm also not sure if she'll use the litter box. Her butt is a mess! It would appear that diarrhea-like liquid seeped out and matted all her hair back there. Ugh. I cut off what I could, what I had to - it was plastered into a chuck, dried and covering her little exit.  Poor baby.

This has been a bad day for Cinderella and stressful for me, but then I read about Infinity losing Callista and I feel so small.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

You mean to tell me, on top of everything else, they sent her home with a dirty bottom? For real? Poor peanut! That's just awful and inexcusable. It sounds like no one even checked her out before they sent her home and that's just not O.K. I know you like the one vet but, in my opinion, you have not gotten good service and I hope you let them know. At the very least you and Cinderella deserve an apology and a free bath.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When they call I'll explain how I feel about the way she was discharged, her condition, which everyone - in the waiting room, the techs, the other owners, the *vet *- saw. I will say I think I deserve some sort of compensation or discount or refund and I'll ask if they could get all of Cinderella's and Cleopatra's medical records copied for me to pick up at the end of the week. 

They're so overbooked that they stopped taking new patients, so I doubt they'll even care.

I look at what Blondie is going through, what Infinity just went through, what we've gone through with Heidi's and Ann's and Jessie's and Kobster's (Rachael's) heartaches and I know this is nothing compared to that, but these are *my babies*. I can't get the image out of my head of her thrashing her beautiful face against her carrier and trying to bite the bars with her little mouth that just had four front teeth pulled. I'm just so furious!! Crap! Now I'll never get to sleep tonight.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

With you being such a good (read "profitable") customer and they're bragging about how Cinderella's such a good kitty, they send her home anesthetized _and_ with her bottom all matted?
The head vet of that office certainly does owe you and Cinderella a very big apology, and more.
Have a glass of wine, Marie, put on your favorite relaxing music, and forget about the stress of this day. :2kitties


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The head vet will care, hopefully, because I was referred by a friend of hers, not even a pet owner, a* friend*. But that's only if word gets back to her about why I left, or even _that_ I left. I'm just one of many, many customers, after all. I've met some cat people at work who have vets they really love, who are cheaper, and unless something comes up, I'm done with any scheduled visits for the next year, so I have time to shop around. I like the techs, I like the groomer, love the women at the front desk, and I really liked the one vet there, but this is inexecusable.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Geez Marie! And I thought I had a bad time with Toby after his op - all I had was the 'leaky bum' thing. That was stressful enough for me.

I'm fuming on your behalf. How on earth could they have considered releasing her in that condition? What were they thinking? 

I wouldn't even hesitate. I'd (a) make a formal complaint and then (b) find another vet.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey, Allie! Shouldn't you be packing or leaving or getting some sleep for your Vienna trip!?!  C'mon - my life sucks - let me live through you for the next few days! I need some fun - take lots of pictures!

(Thanks for the support.)


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Hey, Allie! Shouldn't you be packing or leaving or getting some sleep for your Vienna trip!?!  C'mon - my life sucks - let me live through you for the next few days! I need some fun - take lots of pictures!
> 
> (Thanks for the support.)


I came here partly to check on your princess.

And yes - I'd better start packing. :lol:

How is your baby girl this morning?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for checking back. It's midnight here. I gave her the pain meds. She'd like more food, but I'm not pushing my luck. I wish I didn't have to go to work tomorrow. My "big" boss is on vacation, but one of the others is being a little "needy." I think I'll try to find someone to cover my desk and leave at noon. But if Cinderella isn't acting okay in the morning, I'll take the morning off instead and go into work for a few hours in the afternoon. Her eyes are still almost fully dilated. She played for about 10 seconds, which is good for her in this condition. 

Now go pack and have a wonderful time!


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

That makes me so mad. I am sorry for Cinderella. Buddy acted like that when i picked him up from the vet after his ear cleaning, it makes you sick to your stomach to see them in that condition. they need to keep the cats there longer just to make sure they will be ok.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

How is she doing today?


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh my goodness, Marie!! How terrifying!! I'm so sorry you and Cinderella had to go through this! I would probably write a looooong letter and send a copy to EVERY person on staff there! :lol: And I would most definitely put in a call to the head vet and make sure she knows what happened. 

It sounds like she's slowly starting to come out of it, though. I hope she gets back to her normal, loveable self soon! (((HUGS))) to both of you!!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear you're going through this, Marie. It must have been really upsetting. She'll be back to her old self soon, I'm sure.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Awwww poor Cinderella  

I can't believe they woke her up and released her without properly checking on her! They charge you an arm and a leg for this, and they are not even able to take care of your cat? I would definitely find another vet!!

I am so mad on your behalf, it's so heartbreaking to see them being not themselves like this... how is the poor thing this morning?


----------



## thecatsmother (Apr 13, 2007)

I am really outraged by the treatment you received you really need to get to the bottom of this and get an explanation ,is this the way they treat all the patients?I hope Cinderella is on the mend-- hugs from Marie


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, I checked on her throughout the night and she was okay, lying in the livingroom which is normal for her, just changing positions and locations a lot. This morning, I gave her the antibiotics and pain medication and she ate some food, but she's still a little out of it. I looked for her a little bit ago and she was back under the bed, but as soon as I said her name, she came to me, purring. I think the meds are starting to kick in, she's just lying around. Well, actually, as I'm typing this, she's going at her scratching post a little more intensely than usual and looking a little wild-eyed, but that's just because they're still pretty dilated. I'm a bit concerned that she hasn't used the litter box. She walked into it a few minutes ago and then walked right back out. 

I called into work and said I wouldn't be coming in because I need to keep an eye on her. _Someone_ wasn't happy, but there's coverage for me, so she can just deal with it. My other boss was sooooo nice and understanding. 

Now she's eating a little more food. Well, I could keep reporting on her every move, or try to get a little sleep. I think I'll try to nap, maybe she'll jump on the bed with me like the good old days. 

Thank you all for your concern and kind words.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm glad Cinderella is feeling better. I know you were sooo worried.








I am wondering about her still being groggy. Or is that the pain medication? If it is, better for her to be a little groggy than in pain.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Marie, I can't believe what I just read 8O That is unconscionable :evil: Certainly the vet could and should have kept her long enough for her to recover from the anesthesia. And to send her home dirty and matted on top of it...that vet ought to be ashamed!! What a low standard of care  

I hope you give it to him good, and let the head vet know how angry and upset you are. That is not OK, not at all!!

I hope she is back to her old self soon. Hugs and headbutts from me and the girls :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's still under the bed. I whispered to her and she did a looooong stretch. (I really just needed to see her move! 8O ) I'm fine with her sleeping the day away, which I'm pretty sure she does anyway. She'll probably stay a little groggy as long as she's on the pain medication, which is only a 3-day supply. They said give it to her 3 times a day or "as needed" - so I might just give it to her twice a day so it will last a little longer, unless I see signs that she's in pain, which I was told would be pawing at her mouth or struggling with eating.

Thank you all for your concern (and outrage) and kind words. I still haven't spoken to my vet's office yet. I'm sure they left a message at my work number checking on Cinderella, but I haven't decided exactly what to do. I think I will leave a message for the clinic's *owner*, the head vet, to call me back. (They are all female vets at this clinic -- for those of you who want me to let "him" have it). She needs to know that this happened, and I'm afraid if I just take my business elsewhere, she'll never find out.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I just wanted to add my sympathies after all of this and that I haven't been checking in much the last few days so better late than never 

The buprenex is a good pain medication but will make her very loopy and its more than likely the cause for her pupils to be dilated. When Addison had his dental I only gave him one dose... I hated to see how he acted on it. But the time the dose wore off he was perfectly normal, eating everything. BTW its absorbed through the tissues in the mouth... which is why you were to squirt it on her gums... but it seems to work well as long as you get it in there somewhere 

She also had four teeth pulled though and may thank you for the pain meds... we usually give it twice a day (but it sounds like she is getting the same dose for the day just split up into three instead of two) so by all means try it twice a day and see how she does.

Any idea what anesthesia they used? We use Propofol on all of our dentals - they wake up quickly and aren't as "spaced out" by the end of the night. Most of them look like they never had surgery.

What you describe seems more typical of what we see in our routine spays and neuters with their anesthesia. Its the biggest reason to keep them overnight - to give them somewhere quite to recover and sleep it off rather than disturbing them, getting them home and having them get hurt jumping off a couch or something.

Wait until you're calm and can form rational thoughts then explain exactly how you felt and still do feel about the condition she was discharged in. Getting copies of the records is a good idea too, even if you end up staying its good to have in case of emergency or the big *if* you change clinics.

Sending all sorts of good thoughts your way.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, Jessie.

They used Metacam 5mg/ml injectable (anti-inflammatory)

Buprenex Rx (1.80)
buprenophone / Buprenex Inj (HO) (0.14)
Hydroporphone 2mg/ml Inj (0.15)

On the last page is a paragraph about Metacam saying it 



> ...can potentially cause internal problems - to the liver or digestive systems, as well as other possible problems.


 They recommend 



> ...period monitoring (exam, blood tests, urine tests), to be sure they are not causing problems.


WTH???

So they gave her something that can potentially hurt her? Now they want me to bring her in for periodic testing??? (=more money!)


It just gets worse.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Marie, I feel so bad for you! Try to get a bit of rest.


----------



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow, what a terrible experience. Poor Cinderella. I was in a similar situation several weeks ago with Hunter. He came home 6 hours after his cryptorchid surgery and was doing fine for the first few hours. He was awake an alert but later became neurotic in the evening. He escaped from his room and ran at breakneck speed through the house crashing into things, including the glass patio door with his e-collar. It was really scary. I see Cinderella is also on on buprenex. Hunter was on this for 5 days and it made him pretty wacky. He was very hyper and excitable. He calmed down as soon as he was off the pain meds. I hope she feels better soon. She should get back to normal as soon as she finishes up those meds.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Jenny. She's only on it for two more days, thank goodness. She's pretty inactive. A little disoriented, but she purrs when I scratch her. Her appetite is down again, but I'm sure that's the meds.

Seeing this didn't help. I know why it was done, but she's just so tiny under all that fur.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

The Metacam is an anti inflammatory. There's a thread about it being used long term in cats and causing problems, but it is approved for single use injections.

If she had kidney or liver problems and they *still* used it I would probably worry, but in this case there is little concern. Like everything, the potential to cause problems is there but not likely.

If they didn't specifically tell you they need to monitor her bloodwork after the Metacam they probably won't. But make sure you bring them up as well...

I have never heard of Hydroporphone, and didn't come up with much on google. Its probably similar to Ketamine and Telazol and the like... they wake up pretty wacky on them.

Have you spoken with anyone yet? Has the vet even called to check on her?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They called and left a message at 5:31 p.m. yesterday. Their office closes at 5:30 p.m., so it's not like I could have even returned the call if I'd heard the phone ring.


----------



## Lucky Dragon Zi (Jul 5, 2007)

Aw Marie, I'm so sorry.

Cinderella is such a beautiful cat; its such a shame to see her this way.
And her poor leg!  I know you're probably overwhelmed with "do this, do that", but were it me I would definitely ask why that happened when you speak to the vet. She looks so delicate under her fur.. poor baby.

I haven't any experiance so I really can't help, I just dropped in to tell you good luck.
Its great that she's up and recovering. It sounds scary.

Best wishes.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, Zi. I'm trying to steel myself to call the vet this afternoon. I cry when I get frustrated and I'm trying to wait until I think I'm calm enough, but every time I think about explaining how I feel, I get choked up. And now I'm thinking, so what? Let them hear me crying and see how upset this has me. :?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Yes, let them hear you cry if that's what it comes to. You also don't want to wait too long - so you should do it soon!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Thanks, Zi. I'm trying to steel myself to call the vet this afternoon. I cry when I get frustrated and I'm trying to wait until I think I'm calm enough, but every time I think about explaining how I feel, I get choked up. And now I'm thinking, so what? Let them hear me crying and see how upset this has me. :?


Yes, especially if you talk to the head vet... she should know the extent of the situation, and get a good sense of how upset it has made you. This way maybe she can really shake some sense into the vet who took care (what an ironic phrase in this case!) of Cinderella. I hope she gets an earful!!

How's the little darling doing? Is she better?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She was a little better this morning. I gave her the pain meds because I'm at work all day and wouldn't know if she was in pain if I didn't give them to her. I may withhold them tonight and see how she does, and how she is in the morning. I left a message for the owner and now I'm waiting for her call back. I'm sure she's pulling Cinderella's records and speaking to the vet who took care of her before she calls me back. The woman who answered the phone even asked how she was doing. I feel sick to my stomach. I hate confrontations of any kind, even polite ones, even over the phone.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

marie73 said:


> Hydroporphone 2mg/ml Inj (0.15)


I'm guessing there was a typo, and that this medication is Hydromorphone, which is another pain medication (opiod).

I hope you are able to talk to your vet about what happened. It just isn't right to send a pet home when they are still so "out of it". The amount of stress it causes the owner is obvious from reading your post. I guess people in the veterinary profession tend to forget what it would be like to be in the owner's shoes.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

So are you saying this is how she would have come out of it anyways? (I don't want to make a complete fool of myself when I talk to the vet.) I was told she would have about 4 hours recovery time and she was released to me just short of two hours after they finished her procedures.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

If you're asking whether her wooziness was normal, yes it is. Depending on the type of anesthesia (and the individual pet) they will be really out of it for awhile. But they should not be sent home until they are, at least, reasonably alert. 
When Little-one came home he was still wobbly but not thrashing around and hallucinating. He slept the rest of the day and was pretty much back to normal by the next day. He was not on painkillers though.
Just on a side note, when I worked at the vet and Sundance and Twitch were neutered, they wouldn't let me in the back to see them. I had sat through hundreds of surgeries but they didn't want me to witness my own cats going through it 'cause they knew it would be upsetting. At one point I absolutely had to go in the back (work related) and I got a limps of poor little Twitch thrashing around in his cage. "Oh my God, Mom! There are giant spiders everywhere!!" It broke my heart! Even though I'd had seen it so many other times and I knew it was perfectly normal, that was MY baby!
Bottom line is: 
1) They should not have sent her home until she was more alert.
2) They should have mad absolutely sure that you were clear on the meds
3) she should have been clean!
All inexcusable.
Hope she's continuing to feel better today. And you too!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I never got a call back from the vet/owner.

I didn't give her any pain medication tonight. She wants to eat, which is good. I was a little concerned when I first got home because she came out to see me for one second and then went back under the bed.  

But then she came back out.  For food. :? 

Cleo was futzing around with the closet door - it was open 1/100 of an inch, so she thought she could get in, and I said, Cleo, no, and Cinderella leapt to the end of the bed to ensure that Cleo was stopping. I was never so glad to see Cinderella being bossy! Then the clincher. The whiney meow from the living room that means, "Come here and adore the Princess." Never thought I'd miss that, either.  

So, still just a wee bit "sleepy", but she's back. :luv

And she's hanging out in her carrier again, so I guess she doesn't remember that horrible trauma, which is good. It was shocking to see her back in there, but at least it means she didn't have any lasting memories. That nightmare will be mine alone. And as her Mom, that's how it should be.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome back Cinderella. Don't ever scare Momy like that again!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

marie73 said:


> I never got a call back from the vet/owner.


This is very troubling too!!! Inexcusable!


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

marie73 said:


> I hate confrontations of any kind, even polite ones, even over the phone.


So do I! I had to send an email to someone recently (I just couldn't do it in person) about a situation at church. It took every bit of strength I had in me to click the send button. And I instantly felt horrible as soon as I sent it. It was very polite and sincere, and I like the person. I think that made it even worse. 


I'm so glad to hear Cinderella is feeling better. Give her hugs and cuddles from me!


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

I have been watching this thread in horror. I'm really glad that Cinderella is coming around for you. I can't imagine how that would feel if something like that were to happen to my kitty. 

If I saw him thrashing around and in obvious pain my gut instinct would be to try to protect him in any way that I could, as you did with Cinderella. 

As for your vet's office (and maybe I missed it) have you considered getting a second opinion on what happened to Cinderella? 

I wish I could give good advice, here, but all I can offer is support and the hope that this situation gets resolved to your satisfaction. I think its obvious that the vet did make some mistakes, so maybe going to another vet might be your best bet. 

Regardless, I'm glad that she is coming around and starting to act more normal. 

Good luck with everything!!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Apparently the owner called my work number at 5:28 p.m. How convenient for her - doesn't most everyone get off work at 5:00 p.m.??

Cinderella seemed fine this morning. Once again, I skipped the pain medication. I was wondering if this keeps at all, so maybe I could save it in case I ever need it for anything else. :?: 

She seems pretty much her old self. I gave her the antiobiotic and she ate some breakfast. She ran under the bed as soon as I was ready to go to work - but she'll do that for the next couple weeks. She's no idiot! Not going to get tricked into that cage again!  

I'm still going to call the vet back and express my displeasure at her early release. I guess I overreacted to some extent, because once she was out of the cat carrier, she stopped the screaming and thrashing. She should have received the 4 hour recovery time I was told she'd get. Nobody should have to see their baby in the condition Cinderella was in.  

But thank you all again for your support and encouragement. You're the best! :luv


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OhMy said:


> As for your vet's office (and maybe I missed it) have you considered getting a second opinion on what happened to Cinderella?


You know, from the feedback I've been getting, it was a combination of the fact that she was released too early, being woken up while still pretty deep under anesthesia and being put in the carrier freaked her out. I thought I made it clear that I would have no problem waiting around until they closed, maybe it was a miscommunication, I don't know. 

I do really like this clinic, and I think if I stick with just the vet I like, I'll get better results.


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

I think that you're probably right on all the above. 

As for over reacting, at least you did it on a forum as opposed to going to the vet's office! :wink: :wink: 

Now THAT's something I would likely do, much to my poor BF's embarrasment  

Getting four teeth removed would put any living being in a bad state of mind, sheesh! 

I remember when I had my wisdom teeth removed. It was a week before my 18th birthday, and I had a total of five teeth (yes, freakish me had an extra tooth in there) and they were all impacted. From what I understand, they had to break each tooth into four pieces, then extract each piece one at a time. 

When I woke up, I was strapped down to the hospital bed from head to toe becaus I was thrashing around and yelling. I guess I don't do very well with anesthesia, either, so I really do feel for poor Cinderella. 

The crazy thing is that I don't remember doing any of it (the thrashing or the yelling) and was really surprised to find myself unable to move and very disoriented to boot!! 

So, maybe its not as bad as it looks for her. At least, I hope not. :!: 

You're a good cat mom, so I'm sure that will also shorten her recovery time and eventually she'll forget about what happened.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, the fact that she was back snoozing in her carrier tells me she couldn't possibly remember thrashing around in it. Which is good.

I had all four wisdom teeth pulled when I was 17, but I just got the shots, no drugs. 8O Although for two of them, it was the night of my high school graduation party and I drank for the first time. I heard I had fun.  Yup, I was feeling noooooo pain.


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

marie73 said:


> 8O Although for two of them, it was the night of my high school graduation party and I drank for the first time. I heard I had fun.  Yup, I was feeling noooooo pain.


LOL!!! Somethings are better left NOT remembered...or so I'm told LOL!!

When will I learn my lesson on Tequila??? :roll:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*MARIE!! * Off you go! You were underage! Where? You *know* where! 


















The *Corner!*


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Um, when I had my gallbladder removed, I was refreshed on some really ridiculous things I said and did while coming out from under anethesia that i still do not remember. LOL. I don't Cinderella is going to remember much of this. 

It still doesn't mean that it was right and when they saw her thrashingaround in there, someone at the clinic should have said "Hold up, wait a minute" :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Absolutely!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I talked to the Office Manager and she's going to check things out and call me back. I feel so much better about one thing - my favorite vet doesn't do dental - in fact, she does no surgeries at all. (She's everyone's favorite vet at the clinic, apparently.) The OM was appalled. She has four cats and agrees that Cinderella should not have been disturbed for me to bring her home, especially when I was willing to wait until they closed (another 1-1/2 hours). She was very sympathetic and apologized profusely. She's going to talk to the vet who did the procedure and call me back.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

That's great, Marie. Atleast she's looking into it and she could understand your concerns! Good for you for making the call and telling them the story! I know that was hard for you!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The Office Manager just called back. She had a long conversation with the vet, who *said* that Cinderella was alert and awake when she was placed into the carrier and then starting acting up when she was brought out to the waiting area. She thinks she should have stayed in the carrier until she calmed down. Is she kidding me? She was not going to calm down INSIDE the carrier! But she said it *was* a little too soon, and she thinks she had a bad reaction to the Ketamine (sp?). They have a note in her file to either not give it to her in the future or give less or give another medication altogether. She's going to have a meeting with the team that worked on her and talk about this entire incident and try to ensure it doesn't happen to any other cat (or owner). 

The OM asked her if she was flippant about my tearful reaction upon seeing Cinderella in that condition and asked her about the hallucinating and "good drugs" remark and she felt very bad and said she was just trying to reassure me that she wasn't in any pain. I'm glad she didn't deny saying those things. I myself use humor to try to ease some situations and -- I know you're going to find this impossible to believe -- not everyone "gets" me. I have to admire her for owning up to the comments, though, I guess.

I didn't mention her dirty bum because, in all honesty, it could have happened after I got home, and although I'm pretty sure it didn't, it didn't seem as important to bring up.

I'm hoping by the time I need to go back for any reason, I won't have a bad reputation as a "complainer."


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> I'm hoping by the time I need to go back for any reason, I won't have a bad reputation as a "complainer."


I don't see why you should. The staff seemed sympathetic and concerned about Cinderella too, so everyone knew something was wrong - it's not like everything was perfect and yet you found a reason to complain.

Plus, next time you will be dealing with your vet, not Cruela! And if you need more dental work in the future I am sure Cruela will be extra-careful :wink: 

I am glad to hear that you reported the situation, in a friendly way, so they can work on it and not repeat the mistake. Now Cinderella, hurry up and get better!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Nini said:


> marie73 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping by the time I need to go back for any reason, I won't have a bad reputation as a "complainer."
> ...


Um, yah, everything she said! :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think Cruella could do a better job of covering her butt with a pair of bloomers.  :roll:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Jeanie said:


> I think Cruella could do a better job of covering her butt with a pair of bloomers.  :roll:


  

True. But if this means they'll be more careful with someone else's cat and their owner's feelings, then it was worth what I went through (Cinderella has no memory of it, apparently). 

And the OM said I should keep the pain medication I didn't use - it's good until September 2008. Hopefully I'll never need it, but you never know.

By the way, Jeanie, she has Tonkinese kitties. :luv


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

WTG Marie for expressing yourself, and making an impact. If they follow through with a team meeting it could remind them that lay people often experience a situation than someone with the trainning and experience to know that it is normal.

You're a good Mommy.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I hope it makes a little difference, at least, thanks, Leazie.


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

Well, I'm glad that it was finally worked out and that the right person admitted fault. 

I hope to see pictures of Cinderella, soon.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here are pictures of Cinderella: :luv

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=41676


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey Marie, good for you for talking to them. I know it's not an easy thing to do but, one way or the other, they needed to know. Hopefully, they will be a lot more careful in the future. And don't worry, I'm sure they don't think you're a difficult client. If voicing your concern about your pet is considered difficult, boy are they lucky! LOL!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, if this thread helps someone else out by knowing what to expect, and what to ask about ahead of time, when taking their kitty in for dental work, or really anything requiring anesthesia, it was worth it.


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

You done REAL good, Marie! Yeah, you brought it to the attention of the vet staff and that was a GOOD thing..........for you with future dealings with this vet AND for any other client that comes in to their clinic. Sometimes professional people can become blase' & insensitive to their clients needs. This was a needed wake up call for that clinic IMO.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks. As it turns out, the Office Manager was probably the best person to speak to, as she's there every day and knows all the goings-on and inner workings of the place. The owner is there three half-days a week. All the vets are part-time. I was happy to hear that my favorite vet seems to be everyone's favorite in the office. And finding out that she doesn't do any dental work or surgeries took away most of my guilt for not asking for her specifically, but as someone else mentioned, there must be others besides Cruela who do those procedures, in case it ever comes up again.

Cinderella's eyes are back to normal and she's pretty much her old self again.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm so glad Cinderella is better and being her old self.  Its great to hear that the vet admitted that she was wrong and it will help someone in the future.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Glad you were able to voice your displeasure and feel like they took you seriously. They do become insensitive to the fact that what they see everyday is not what pet owners see...they become immune to what freaks out the kitty mom. 

Just be clear with your requirements going forward and don't be afraid to say you don't want Cruella to see your babies. I've actually called my vet's office to be fit in quickly for something and my favorite isn't there. I would then say I'll take anyone but Dr. Rice...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Good advice.


----------

